# Let the building works commence !



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Well thats us been living in Portugal now for just over 3 weeks.
So far we have had no problems and have managed to muddle through lots of things we had to do despite speaking little portuguese !
Buying a car... well that was easy only because the salesman was american!
Opening a bank account.... easy but it took a while !
Changing the electric and water over... electric was easy just popped into local agents with all paperwork, another story with the water as previous owners cut off the water and had the meter removed ! The day was saved by chance meetin with a local who spoke english and sorted it out for us.
Registering with the social security was easy too and now awaiting our card.
Met some neighbours who are very nice and giving us gifts of fruit, veg and wine.
Managed to get wifi at home too.
So now the renovations of the house starts.
No doubt I will be back on here with questions regarding suplliers etc.
Thanks to this forum for all the info which has helped us loads prior to the move.
Kim


----------



## Coaster19 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you KY60 You have answered so many of my questions as we are hopefully moving to portugal early next year as we allready have a place there. Were are you living in Portugal not many Ex Pats in our area santiago Do Cacem


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Coaster19 said:


> Thank you KY60 You have answered so many of my questions as we are hopefully moving to portugal early next year as we allready have a place there. Were are you living in Portugal not many Ex Pats in our area santiago Do Cacem


Hi Coaster
We are in Cadima, Cantanhede. So far only met one other english lady who lives and works here. I know there must be a few expats around as I found a shopping list in an empty trolly in Continente !
Kim


----------

